# Bringing home new budgies



## Barbylane (Feb 9, 2018)

Hello everyone. Just signed up. Going to be a new budgie parent. I searched for this info but didn't find the answer. Bringing home 2 new budgies which are probably not tamed. What is the best way to get them from the box to the cage? (Cage is budgie-ready) 

I'll appreciate any help. Thanks!


----------



## rhopkins (Jul 15, 2017)

I just put the box up against the door opened and the bird flew inside. My other cage is big enough to put the complete box inside, so that was not a issue. I am sure you will get some additional tips.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

If the cage is large enough, placing the box inside the cage and then opening it works best. 
Allow the budgies to come out of the box on their own.

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
Posting on the Forums
Let's Talk Budgies
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
List of Stickies
Be Prepared for Veterinary Expense
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

50 Common Budgie Dangers to Watch Out For

A Heartfelt Plea to All Members
When We Don't Want Eggs
Guidance regarding Breeding Advice Threads

Recommended Minimum Cage Sizes
Essentials for a Great Cage
Resource Directory

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as Imgur and follow the steps in these instructions:
How to Post Full Size Pictures from a Photo Sharing Site

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## lbeckman (Jun 26, 2016)

Yup--that's pretty much what I do: open the box/carrier right up against the open cage door. If you have a helper-or can rig it-it helps for there to be a towel or sheet draped over the cage and the carrier so that M. Budgie is less likely to escape.


----------



## Barbylane (Feb 9, 2018)

Thanks everyone! I think this is going to be a fun journey. I'm looking forward to bonding with the new guys. I'll share pics when we get them.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

It's great to have you with us!  You've been given great advice. I look forward to meeting your new little ones!

Meanwhile, you've come to the very best place to learn even more about budgies! Be sure to acquaint yourself with the forums by looking through the links provided above, which include most of the many articles and stickies that we have here! If you have any questions after reading through everything, be sure to ask as we'd love to help. 

Keep us posted on how things go! :fingerx:

Cheers! :wave:


----------



## Barbylane (Feb 9, 2018)

*A quick pic and more questions*

Here is a pic of our new babies, Kiwi (green) and Cosmo. We got them Friday afternoon. They were traumatized but by today they are eating good seed, drinking and having millet treats. We have a TV by the cage and have been playing you tube parakeet videos for them. They seem to love them. It looks like it makes them forget they are in a new place.

It is so nice to be a part of this forum; we have learned so much in 2 days! Now for my questions:
1. What is the best size full spectrum light bulb (watts ?) to get for a floor lamp over the cage?

2. When the videos aren't playing, the guys (we think they are guys) are pretty quiet, but we attribute that to the fact we are new to these babies. Does anyone have an opinion on playing the videos for these guys?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Your new babies are adorable!

I wouldn't play the videos too often.
Doing so will make the babies think there are other budgies and soon they will be looking to find them.

Play music for them when you aren't around.
Try to spend 10-15 minutes three to four times a day sitting next to the cage reading, singing and talking to Kiwi and Cosmo.
This will help them begin to consider you part of their flock.

With regard to full-spectrum lighting, please be sure to read the information in this link and only use the light no more than 1 hour per day.

http://www.talkbudgies.com/articles-holistic-natural-remedies/86742-full-spectrum-lighting.html

Here's a link to a Avian Sun Bulb that should work well for you.

Zoo-Med Compact Avian Sun Bulb*


----------



## Hunterkat (Mar 29, 2017)

Your budgies are adorable! Enjoy the new additions to your family


----------

